

Ask HN: How much does access to consumer credit reports cost in the US? - niccolop

Also, is it tiered? i.e. based on number of times accessed? And how easy are their APIs to access?<p>(e.g. Experian, Equifax, TransUnion)
======
michael_dorfman
Have you made a good faith effort to research this yourself, before asking us
to do the work for you?

Surely if this information is important to you, it's worth taking a few hours
to see what you can find out.

And if it is not worth a few hours of your time, why should we bother?

~~~
niccolop
I had started looking around, and realize there are APIs, but I was wondering
if someone had looked into this previously, and perhaps could give me some
pointers.

